# My first froglet "Varadero"



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My lil polywog decided to come out of the water today. I thought its alittle early since it still has a full tail. 

























I am so excited....my first froglet!


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

awesome!
I hope you have many more in the future!


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats, man! 

And what a fine-looking froglet it is.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I know theres atleast one more in a brom I cant see in because they where always laying eggs in there. Not sure if theres more. I also got one that I am raising on my own whos alittle younger and just sprouting back legs. They finally started laying in film cans again yesterday. Was only 1 egg but its a start.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

How long should I wait before pulling it from the viv?I got a small tank set up with lots of leaf litter, springs and a plant that looks alot like pothos. Its only a 5gal but its temporary until I can build them a 10gal or better growout.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

I would say once the tail has been fully absorbed, and they are beginning to make their way out of the broms, or wherever they are hatching.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG it is so cute!!! I really want some of these guys eventually. 

Congratz!!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude... that's awesome! I remember when you first got the parents... and now you have a kid!! that was quick! Congrats!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I am completly stoked...poor things goin to be blind from the 10k pictures I have been taking of it. I scared it when I fed some ff's and about 20min later it was back out of the water. Definatly no sls.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike,
Very nice. I wait til they have left the brom and the tail is totally gone before taking them out.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Some more shots of the little trooper

hard to believe this beautifull lil frog came from this bland looking tadpole


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

very cute


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Fantastic! I love the pictures! how hard are these little guys to keep? im looking to get a pair!  Congrats again!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Only type of dart frogs that I have had so not really sure. They seemed fairly easy to me.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Time to go into a grow out little fella


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Checked on the froglet this morning, hes happy hunting in the leaf litter for springs. I have several more tads with back legs coming along nicely and some new eggs developing. Makes me happy.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pics!  very nice verrry nice


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

hes looking pretty good, I went to feed today and it was sitting on the very top leaf. The lid had to slide on his back and he didnt even budge. That is until it seen a few FF's land on the leaf and he went chasing after them. Hes getting bold. I think its getting old enough to sell but I wanted to hold it back until I could have atleast a trio available. The tad I am raising is just getting its front elbows poking out so It could be any day now and the other barely visible one in viv is a mystery as to how far along it is. 










Colors got washe alittle with flash but its starting to color up some. Now that its eating FF's I will introduce more superpig.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

D3monic said:


> hes looking pretty good, I went to feed today and it was sitting on the very top leaf. The lid had to slide on his back and he didnt even budge. That is until it seen a few FF's land on the leaf and he went chasing after them. Hes getting bold. I think its getting old enough to sell but I wanted to hold it back until I could have atleast a trio available. The tad I am raising is just getting its front elbows poking out so It could be any day now and the other barely visible one in viv is a mystery as to how far along it is.


You should really wait until the froglet is at least 6 to 8 weeks old before you sell.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds good, Im going to have a hard time letting him go especially as bold and blue as he is. 

By the time I have other froglets available this one will be over 3 months old easy. I can't belive this one was deposited that early compared to the others.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations! Getting my group next week, can't wait!!!


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fantastic! Great looking froglet! Hope you get lots more


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Took some pictures last night,

My older Varadero froglet who is super bold










The new froglet just coming out of the water in the viv










One of the proud parents










Tadpole in egg










And this giant monster was in there this morning...no freakign idea how it got in there or how it went unnoticed! It was twice the size of my adult frogs and Jumped like freaking crazy when I tried to get it out.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice progress! That bug would've been food for my gecko


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Id be scared to feed that ugly thing to any living creature...it looked kind of like a cricket but had the giant back legs of a grasshopper.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

weird... almost looks like a cave cricket...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats exactly what it looked like!!!!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

got any other pics of it? 


man i havent used this account in such a long time.... huh...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Heck no....I stomped, smushed and burned that ugly sucker! I google cave cricket aka spricket and thats definatly what it was....I sure as heck hope there arent any more of them things!

Didnt even recognize you Keith 

First its slugs in one tank and now its giant mutant crickets...I cant win.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep, its me lol usin my old screen name (the only other one i have ever been known under)


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL I would be less worried about cave crickets than slugs and snails, but anything that has potental of eating eggs and plants is not allowed in the vivarium.. I'm not entirely sure what cave crickets eat though..


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

according to wiki, organic matter, decaying vegitation, themselves if food is not available....anything that is willing to eat itself if its hungry is bad in my book!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

This little guy has been taking what seems like FOREVER to morph out but finally today he managed to get those front legs free. Transfered from egg to tadpole cup on 5-22-10 ...does this seem about right or were my temps too low and cause slow development? I just switched from my CFL bulb fixtures to 4 T8 bulbs and the tadpole development is sitting right over the lights, the 7 tadpoles I have in there seem to be developing at a faster rate.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's pretty slow. My Varaderos are in the mid to late 70s and I'm getting metamorphs in perhaps as few as 50 days right now.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a couple of tads, so how long does it take from tads to froglet and at what temp is good?


----------



## Pumilio78 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats! My varadero's have been morphing out in 50-60 days, but it's not unheard of for some to take a little longer to morph. As for moving to grow-outs, I generally wait until the froglets have moved out of the rearing vessel and begin foraging. Most of mine are artificially reared so I basically place the baby food jars (that I rear them in) into the grow out boxes and they do their own thing.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay! Titan finally decided to be a land lover!










Well almost










My first little froglet that I have artificially raised outside the viv. He was as slow grower but looks to be alittle bigger than the ones that morphed out in the vivarium.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Mike - he looks good. They are awesome when they still have a little tail like that - wish they'd keep them


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

took a couple pics of the froglets that I currently have.

Froglet in the morph out container










these two were removed from the morph out on 10-2...amazing how fast they are growing










This one looks just like his dad...almost identical. He's also huge for his age!










My first C.Valley Imitator tad finally morphed...this thing took FOREVER! I mean a couple months to finally pop some legs. I had two Varadero batches develop and morph out in the amount of time it took this guy. 










Thankfully so far I have not had any cases of SLS


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awsome, cant wait till i get mine!


----------

